# 4Runner lovers: Diagonal test



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

This test is too easy for it. But I am sharing it because of the eye-catching axle articulation that 4Runner has


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

@Daisey77


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That is sick! Love it! That color too . . . I love that flat blue 😍


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> That is sick! Love it! That color too . . . I love that flat blue &#128525;


I have seen that blue upclose &#128526;&#128513;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> I have seen that blue upclose &#128526;&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 454570
> View attachment 454571


Is that the Voodoo Blue? I was thinking of the Calgary Blue but I think that was only avail in 2018 on TRD models only.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you buy that color . resale value will be dead. if you keep.it many years. it dont matter. that color must be liked. by next owner. or u will lose a few grand


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> you buy that color . resale value will be dead. if you keep.it many years. it dont matter. that color must be liked. by next owner. or u will lose a few grand


Eh . . . I don't think 4Runners, regardless of the color, have to worry about resale value being "dead" .


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you keep thinking like that. so you are telling me if he buys a bright yellow one. the market will be the same.
i was in the top 25 in 5 states in the south and i know what i am talking about . i own 2 now.
i will side step this topic . buy now as we virus. the deals are gone soon. as Toyota is hand made and will run out of cars soon.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> you keep thinking like that. so you are telling me if he buys a bright yellow one. the market will be the same.
> i was in the top 25 in 5 states in the south and i know what i am talking about . i own 2 now.
> i will side step this topic . buy now as we virus. the deals are gone soon. as Toyota is hand made and will run out of cars soon.


Hey I got 2 too&#128517; so you're saying I shouldn't get one of them painted pink because that's on the list things to do&#128526;


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

now u sound stupid. i should never have brought my knowledge here on Toyota. as he dont want push button start?? on a off road loaded model...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> now u sound stupid. i should never have brought my knowledge here on Toyota. as he dont want push button start?? on a off road loaded model...


Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa I sound stupid? What does push button start have to do with painting my truck pink?
Look at that beauty! I don't know where you're at exactly, but Colorado has no problem selling 4Runners I get the pink might be a little too much for some but I'm also not planning on getting rid of this one. My other one I'm selling. This one has too much money going into it to ever get rid of it. I'll replace the engine or transmission if I have to down the road but it ain't going nowhere. I'm assuming you won't approve of my custom pink and black leather seats either&#128556;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Muhammad D said:


> This test is too easy for it. But I am sharing it because of the eye-catching axle articulation that 4Runner has


I never pay close attention to my vehicle or any other vehicles extra accessories :smiles:
Twist ignition and drive, but never think about the vehicle :thumbup:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Two things I miss about my 95 4Runner:
1) Slide open moonroof and cargo window slightly, for a nice breeze blowing through front to back.
2) The very handy handle on the driver-side A pillar.


----------



## UberNaj (May 8, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Two things I miss about my 95 4Runner:
> 1) Slide open moonroof and cargo window slightly, for a nice breeze blowing through front to back.
> 2) The very handy handle on the driver-side A pillar.


Guess I reached the max number of messages within 48 hours. So I'll get back to you when I can.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

I am not buying a 4Runner to sell it. I am gonna drive it for 20 years. 2020-2040 😎😁


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa I sound stupid? What does push button start have to do with painting my truck pink?
> Look at that beauty! I don't know where you're at exactly, but Colorado has no problem selling 4Runners I get the pink might be a little too much for some but I'm also not planning on getting rid of this one. My other one I'm selling. This one has too much money going into it to ever get rid of it. I'll replace the engine or transmission if I have to down the road but it ain't going nowhere. I'm assuming you won't approve of my custom pink and black leather seats either&#128556;
> View attachment 454817


Hey that is a TRD. Look at the hood. And it also has all the cosmetics &#128526;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> Hey that is a TRD. Look at the hood. And it also has all the cosmetics &#128526;


I want to know the story behind this 4Runner&#129300; whose the "*****" driving my truck? &#128517;

So I'm taking the truck in on Friday to get the rest of the sound system done, the guy happens to be selling his 4Runner which is the same year as mine. He spent $10,000 on upgrades and such for the truck before even purchasing the damn thing! So now he's trying to sell me all of his Parts because he put the truck back stock style. Lol

What are your thoughts on intakes? They seem to be quite controversial.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I want to know the story behind this 4Runner&#129300; whose the "@@@@@" driving my truck? &#128517;
> 
> So I'm taking the truck in on Friday to get the rest of the sound system done, the guy happens to be selling his 4Runner which is the same year as mine. He spent $10,000 on upgrades and such for the truck before even purchasing the damn thing! So now he's trying to sell me all of his Parts because he put the truck back stock style. Lol
> 
> What are your thoughts on intakes? They seem to be quite controversial.


By intakes you mean snorkel? Yeah good idea for deserts. The Tacoma TRD Pro stock comes with a snorkel. In desert it helps the 4Runner to breath


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Two things I miss about my 95 4Runner:
> 1) Slide open moonroof and cargo window slightly, for a nice breeze blowing through front to back.
> 2) The very handy handle on the driver-side A pillar.


Heyyyyyy '96 owner here and it's my daily driver.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> By intakes you mean snorkel? Yeah good idea for deserts. The Tacoma TRD Pro stock comes with a snorkel. In desert it helps the 4Runner to breath


Sorry, I was referring to a CAI. 
Specifically a Volant intake


----------

